# Techniques within the forms



## Hefeweizen (Feb 9, 2003)

Just a follow up to the techniques on both sides thread.

What techniques in the lower belts are used in the short and long forms?  Which ones are used in those forms but are on the other side?  (i.e. Five Swords is used, but it is on the left side).

Thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hefeweizen _
> * (i.e. Five Swords is used, but it is on the left side).*



I'm not quite sure I follow you here.   Look at five swords? Long 2 has the first 3 movements of five swords while advancing on both sides. Long 4 has two versions of five swords on both sides.


----------



## Hefeweizen (Feb 9, 2003)

I thought that when I was watching someone do one of the forms, part of it seemed like one of the techniques I had learned (five swords) except it was done on the other side.    That's what I meant by asking if the forms "include" any of the techniques.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hefeweizen _
> *...   That's what I meant by asking if the forms "include" any of the techniques. *



Short form 3 and up are all technique forms in application within the form.


----------



## Doc (Feb 9, 2003)

Seems like some mightly large assumptions. take nothing for granted, and be very specific because you have to if you want to learn something. general knowledge produces general results. Specific knowledge ......


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 10, 2003)

Short 1's first movement, it may be worth noting, provides a foundation for all the first ten techniques, which I learned as the Yellow Belt techs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

The list can go on and on but I was only responding to the five swords question and that the technique forms are at 3. If you look at long 1 you have Attacking Mace.  Attacking Mace also has B1b. Short 1 has the movement of deflecting hammer. etc. etc.


----------

